# Rockshaft and 3 point issue



## Lewis02 (3 mo ago)

Hi - Hate to make my first post a problem but here’s what I got.

2019 3025e, about 140 hours

3 point started acting up, it will raise and lower but there is no fine tune adjustment. The lever has gotten harder to move as well.

Took it to dealer, they said my Rockshaft shafts were corroded, quoted $658 to fix as it wasn’t covered by warranty. Only about $25 in parts for new Rockshaft gasket, a couple washers and a couple o-rings. Figured I’d give it a shot to get the shafts cleaned up and save $600. 

I took the manifold off the tractor and yes the two shafts (#16 and #24) are definitely rusted.

Question 1- should the shafts be able to be moved by hand? Mine won’t budge and it’s stiff as all get out trying to move with the lever. After they are removed and cleaned will they move by hand? Right now I have them disconnected from the link that engages the Rockshaft cylinder.

Question 2 - how on earth do I get these shafts out of the manifold? I’ve let it set for days with penetrating oil but that’s not helping.

Thanks in advance and I appreciate any help or advice you all may have.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Wait for Tx Jim to respond. He may be familiar with your tractor.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jul 28, 2020)

Welcome to the TF
Sorry this model is too new for my experience.


----------

